# Hello, finally i've found you



## Lostmind (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey.. since i way a kid i've felt like i was "disconected" to my own life.. i've searched for answers for years ,trying to find out what this condition is, and how to cure it. Im enjoy many forms of organised violence like boxing, mma etc. it seems like its the only thing that makes me feel alive. im 17 by the way. how should i handle this? how can i get help? :?:


----------



## blank (Aug 1, 2008)

Heya...glad you found us hehe! Good questions, i guess you just read stuff on this site - keep searchin and hope that one day you find the answers you need. Sorry - not much help i know, but still - we are all here for you (that sounded far less cheesy in my head lol). By the way, are you seeing a Dr or therapist at all?


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes I agree with "blank". Blanks real name is Little Pixie.
Take this "test".
How many of these are a yes?

7. Flavour of meals no longer gives a feeling of pleasure or distaste 2.8 3.4 0.83 0.00 0.16 0.01 ?0.06
25. Smell of things no longer gives feeling of pleasure or dislike 2.5 3.4 0.77 ?0.04 0.10 0.13 0.04
28. Unable to feel hunger or thirst 3.2 3.5 0.75 0.06 0.24 ?0.11 0.22
9. No emotions felt when weeping or laughing 4.7 3.5 0.53 0.25 ?0.14 0.16 0.19
18. Unable to feel affection towards family and friends 5.0 3.4 0.48 0.22 ?0.21 0.17 0.29
22. Feeling detached from bodily pain 1.7 2.8 0.47 0.04 0.31 ?0.10 0.32
6. Feeling of being a detached observer of oneself 5.9 3.2 ?0.08 0.65 0.23 0.12 0.08
10. Feeling of not having any thoughts at all 5.1 3.4 0.32 0.63 ?0.05 0.03 0.04
23. Feeling of being outside the body 4.0 3.4 ?0.12 0.60 0.40 ?0.04 0.11
24. Feeling mechanical and ?robotic? when moving 4.7 3.4 0.24 0.58 0.25 0.06 0.02
11. Own voice sounds remote and unreal 4.6 3.3 0.11 0.56 0.14 0.14 0.07
26. Detached from own thoughts like they have life of their own 5.1 3.5 0.22 0.45 ?0.10 0.07 0.31
12. Feel like hands or feet becoming bigger or smaller 1.6 2.5 ?0.03 ?0.03 0.65 0.14 0.04
20. Unable to feel properly things touched with hands 2.9 3.4 0.26 0.12 0.60 0.18 ?0.01
27. Urge to touch oneself to be reassured of body existence 2.9 3.2 0.25 0.25 0.49 ?0.09 0.06
8. Body feels very light, as if it were floating on air 3.2 3.2 0.06 0.14 0.48 0.06 0.08
15. See oneself outside, as if looking in a mirror 1.5 2.4 ?0.04 0.31 0.42 ?0.13 0.30
13. Surroundings feel detached or unreal 7.2 3.1 ?0.02 0.04 0.07 0.73 0.21
2. Things look flat, as if looking at a picture 5.2 3.7 ?0.01 0.18 0.16 0.72 ?0.11
17. When in a new situation, feeling as if it had happened before 3.3 2.8 0.00 0.08 0.21 ?0.16 0.70
14. Recently done things feel as if they took place a long time ago 5.2 3.6 0.02 0.14 0.19 0.24 0.57
21. Unable to picture things in mind 3.5 3.6 0.21 ?0.09 0.05 0.23 0.56
16. Personal memories feel as if one had not been involved in them 5.6 3.6 0.12 0.28 ?0.11 0.22 0.55
1. Feeling unreal or cutoff from the world 6.9 2.7 0.05 0.41 0.08 0.48 ?0.01
3. Body feels as if it didn't belong to oneself 4.4 3.3 0.03 0.48 0.54 0.14 ?0.17
4. Not feeling frightened in normally frightening situations 3.6 3.3 0.31 0.23 0.06 0.15 0.12
5. Favorite activities no longer enjoyable 7.0 2.9 0.40 0.18 ?0.12 0.43 ?0.03
19. Objects look smaller or further away 3.2 3.4 0.11 ?0.16 0.47 0.47 0.18
29. Previously familiar places look unfamiliar 4.0 3.4 0.33 ?0.


----------



## Lostmind (Aug 12, 2008)

blank said:


> answer


Thank you. my mother is a theraphist. though talking to her about this is kinda uncomfortable.


----------



## Lostmind (Aug 12, 2008)

Mark said:


> Take this "test".
> How many of these are a yes?


7. yes
25. yes
28. no
9. yes
18.yes
22. yes
6. yes
10. yes
23. yes
24. yes
11. yes
26. yes
12. no
20. no
27. no
8. yes
15. no
13.yes
2. no
17. no
14. no
21. no
16. yes
1. yes
3. yes
4. yes
5. both yes/no
19. no
29. no


----------



## blank (Aug 1, 2008)

Mark you crack me up matey!...'blank's real name is little pixie'! lol

And lostmind...yeah i can imagine it might be hard to talk to your mum. No chance you might find it helpful to get a therapist who isn't someone you know? Keep looking at this site though - you will get support if you want it.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

hello welcome to the club. you like mma i love mma! its so awesome eh?


----------



## Lostmind (Aug 12, 2008)

blank said:


> Answer


i cant really afford a therapist, they are quite expensive over here.


----------



## blank (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah fair enough...where is 'over here' out of interest?

Hope you find the support you need from all of us then!


----------



## Lostmind (Aug 12, 2008)

blank said:


> Yeah fair enough...where is 'over here' out of interest?
> 
> Hope you find the support you need from all of us then!


Sweden. yeah, thanks


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Lostmind said:


> Mark said:
> 
> 
> > Take this "test".
> ...


Are you sure you are still alive? That's a lot of yes answers.
Your mom is a therapist. Sure it's tough to talk to her, but what does she say? Could you show her that "test" and your answer?s?
She could refer you to someone. With all of those yes answers she might reach for the defibrillator and call an ambulance.
Sorry, I have to make mediocre jokes all the time. I am insecure - forgive me.
I just put the answers next to the questions. Interesting combination.
This seems to be what everybody says to everybody. If you are anxious or depressed those things you said yes to get worse.
So what do you think? Are you all worked up about school, girls, DP? Got stress?

Your are from Sweden. I thought everything was free there.
OK well this is how I think you could proceeded. Regular doctors are free- correct?
Print up some stuff from the web including that "test" and take it to a normal doctor. Tell her or him what you think you have and see what he or she has to say.
I can tell you what I take Effexor and Clonazepam.

Little Pixie takes horse tranquilizers and that doesn?t even help.
She was shot with a dart gun for an Elephant. She just pulled it out threw it back.

In Canada therapists are expensive but psychiatrists are free. Go figure. It may be the same In Sweden.
I hope you get some help soon. That is a lot of yes answers. Sure seems like you have DP.

Keep us posted. Good luck.


----------



## blank (Aug 1, 2008)

'horse tranquilizers'!!! ha! Hey and i resent that comment marky...you suggesting i could be mistaken for an elephant?! uh uh! lol....kidding! lol


----------



## Lostmind (Aug 12, 2008)

Things got really wierd the other night, i woke up , got up and i felt really strange, i will try to explain it whitout sounding like a madman: i felt like an essence floating in mid air, i lost the feeling in my arms and legs and my thoughts felt like an echo inside my head, i passed out and woke up the next day feeling as usual. what was that? :| this is really creeping me out, am i going insane?


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Lostmind said:


> Things got really wierd the other night, i woke up , got up and i felt really strange, i will try to explain it whitout sounding like a madman: i felt like an essence floating in mid air, i lost the feeling in my arms and legs and my thoughts felt like an echo inside my head, i passed out and woke up the next day feeling as usual. what was that? :| this is really creeping me out, am i going insane?


I just saw this.
Has it happened again?


----------

